# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Λάμπα για πουλιά!

## daras

τα πουλια μου τα εχω σε ενα αρκετα φωτεινο δωματιο που ομως ο ηλιος δε το "χτυπα" απευθειας.
αρχισα να σκεφτομαι λοιπον για ειδικη λαμπα.
αυτα που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι:
1. ειναι σημαντικο να ειναι η λαμπα πολυ κοντα στο πουλι? θελω να πω..πρεπει να παρω μια λαμπα για καθε ενα απο τα κλουβια μου?? η μπορω να παρω μια λαμπα μονο μεγαλη σε ισχυ που να μπορω να τη βαλω στο ντουι της οροφης του δωματιου και να ειναι ολη μερα αναμμενη υποκαθιστωντας το φυσικο φως και να αρκει για ολα τα πουλια?
2.ποια τα χαρακτηριστικα της λαμπας αυτης? (φασμα, ισχυς, διαρκεια ζωης κ.τ.λ.)
3. χρησιμοποιει καποιος?? αν ναι, μπορει να μου δωσει πληροφοριες? οπως καθε ποτε π.χ. πρεπει να αλλαζονται...κοστος αγορας...κ.α.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## johnrider

http://www.ecat.lighting.philips.gr/l/lamps/fluorescent-lamps/tl-d/master-tl-d-90-graphica/928044795081_eu/

αυτη χρησιμοποιω μαζι με ενα λαμπακι 5w kai 2 χρονοδιακόπτες και 1 πολυμπριζο για την αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## daras

ευχαριστω Γιαννη,...δε χρησιμοποιει καποιος αλλος λαμπα για πουλια??

----------


## mitsman

Ξερεις τι θεμα ανοιγεις τωρα Πανο???? ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΟ!!!!!
Τι διαστασεις εχει το δωματιο???

----------


## daras

μικρο ειναι Δημητρη. 2,2 χ2,4 αν θυμαμαι καλα.....ο κλειστος ημιυπαιθριος ειναι. 
γιατι το λες αυτο?? αν εχει ξανασυζητηθει..θα εκτιμουσα καποιο λινκ αν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο...στο φορουμ εξαλλου γνωμες ακουγονται....δε σημαινει πως ειναι και ολες σωστες...παραυατα...ειναι χρησιμες.

----------


## mitsman

το λεω γιατι ειναι ειναι ενα πολυ δυσκολο θεμα... προσφατα διαβαζα ενα διαλογο στο βελγιο για τις λαμπες και αυτα και εχασα την μπαλα... δεν καταλαβα ντιπ για ντιπ..... θα βρω χρονο να διαβασω και να σου πω..... 

υψος δωμ ατιου???????????

----------


## daras

2,5? 2,8?..καπου εκει....
σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## aeras

Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει  η βιταμίνη D σχηματίζεται σε μήκη κύματος 250 και 297 nm  Η μελάγχρωση (μελανίνη) σε μήκη κύματος των 268 και 284 nm, Απολύμανση260 nm καταστρέφει την λευκωματίνη και έτσι εξολοθρεύει τους μύκητες και τα βακτήρια που αποικίζουν το δέρμα. Ο λαμπτήρας πρέπει να βλέπει το πουλί άμεσα σε απόσταση όχι μικρότερη από 35cmΗ απόδοση του εξαρτάται από τις ώρες λειτουργιάς, συνήθως μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο χάνουν περίπου 20  με  25% . 
Γνώμη μου http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?mid=13&lan=en&sub=&id=4&lan=en

----------


## johnrider

τόσο περίπου είναι το δικό μου λίγο μικρότερο
και έχω 1 λάμπα από την παραπάνω που έδειξα.

----------


## daras

> τόσο περίπου είναι το δικό μου λίγο μικρότερο
> και έχω 1 λάμπα από την παραπάνω που έδειξα.


γιαννη ξερεις το φασμα της?? θελω να πω πως γνωριζεις οτι ειναι καταλληλη για πουλια και το σκοπο που τη θελουμε??




> Γνώμη μου http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?mid=13&lan=en&sub=&id=4&lan=en


ωραια...ειναι ειδικο πριον για πουλια με το σωστο φασμα....και ευτυχως και οικονομιας...το θεμα ειναιπου την βρισκουμε αυτη??

----------


## jk21

για οσους ξερουν , ο προσδιορισμος δημοσια να ειναι γενικος για την φυση του μαγαζιου και την ευρυτερη περιοχη που βρισκεται .ειδικος μονο με πμ

----------


## johnrider

ξέχασα να σου πω ότι εγώ τα πουλια τα έχω μέσα μονο για την αναπαραγωγή την οποια ξεκίνησα φέτος για 3 μήνες περίπου μετά τα πουλια θα βγούνε έξω. ψαχνοτας για λάμπες και ρώτησα ανθρώπους εκτροφής μου είπαν ότι και αυτές η λάμπες κάνουν δουλειά. βεβαια θα προτιμούσα τις arcadia αλλα δεν αγόρασα 22 ευρώ  ήταν ακριβές για τους 3 μήνες που εγώ θέλω να έχω τα πουλια μέσα.εντός ημερών περιμένω πουλάκια.

----------


## aeras

Σε μεγάλο pet shop, εάν δεν την έχει…  να στην φέρει

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Άλλη οικονομικότερη λύση είναι η Osram Biolux στην μισή τιμή με ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τις βρεις...
Τις έχω βρει με τιμή  κοντά στα 8€ ΑΛΛΑ, ελάχιστη παραγγελία  10 τεμάχια και παράδοση σε 7 ήμερες από μεγάλη αλυσίδα ηλεκτρικών ειδών.

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω πολυ. θα αρχισω το ψαξιμο και θα ενημερωσω για οτι βρω....

----------


## johnrider

*ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ*
 Χρώμα του φωτός
 Kelvin (K)
 Το φως του ήλιου κατά την ανατολή είναι 1800K
            100W λάμπα πυράκτωσης είναι 2850K
            συννεφιασμένος ουρανός είναι 6500K

 *ΔΕΙΚΤΗΣ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ (CRI)*
 Επίδραση του φωτός στα χρώματα
 Κλίμακα από το 0 στα 100 με το φως του ήλιου σε 100
 Όσο μεγαλύτερος είναι ο αριθμός, τόσο πιο «αληθινά» θα φαίνονται τα χρώματα

 *ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ*
 Η ένταση του φωτός
 Lumens (lm)
 Όσο υψηλότερη είναι τα lumens, τόσο ποιο δυνατό είναι το φως

 *ΙΣΧΥΣ/ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ*
 Η κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας
 Watts ( W )
 Όσο λιγότερα είναι τα watt, τόσο λιγότερη είναι η ενέργεια που καταναλώνεται

----------


## johnrider

_αυτή που σου πρότεινα_ _έχει__αυτά_ τα _χαρακτηριστικά_ και μπορεις να αγορασεις 1 με τιμη 7-8€   χωρις να παρεις πακετο των 10
 Φωτοτεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά

  Κωδικός απόχρωσης
  950 [CCT of 5000K]  Δείκτης χρωματικής απόδοσης
  97 Ra8  Περιγραφή απόχρωσης
  Φως ημέρας  Θερμοκρασία χρώματος
  5300 K
εσυ αποφασιζεις ποια απο τις 3 προτιμας.

----------


## daras

εχεις ομως και την ακτινοβολια UV-A και -B?
λαμπες τυπου daylight (φως ημερας) εχω κι εγω στα ενυδρεια μου....αλλα δεν εχει υπεριωδη ακτινοβολια που χρειαζεται για τη συνθεση βιταμινης D.
αυτη που λες γνωριζεις αν εχει?

----------


## johnrider

δεν γνωρίζω εάν έχει. και στο αρχικό post που έγραψες δεν αναφέρθηκες για UV-A καιB? για αυτό σου έγραψα ότι τα πουλια τα έχω μέσα για λίγο καιρό  το χειμώνα και μετά έξω.τώρα εσύ εάν τα έχεις μέσα για όλον τον χρόνο ναι και εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια λάμπα με UV. εάν θες μπορείς να μου στείλεις pm να σου πω που θα βρείς τέτοια λάμπα.

----------

